# hdparm -t /dev/... And sharedmem buf problem

## JaguarIV

I have been trying to figure this one for out for a while now. When I try to run the -t or -T benchmarks with hdparm, I get the following error:

root # hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

could not allocate sharedmem buf: Function not implemented

I just installed Gentoo a couple weeks ago, so it is all pretty current. I am running the gentoo-sources kernel and I have the virutal file system built into it. I also tried uncommenting the tmpfs line in fstab and mounting /dev/shm, which didn't help either. I am at a loss as what to do. I would appreciate any help.

Thanks,

Jagaur

----------

## Naan Yaar

Did you enable SYS V IPC in your kernel?

----------

## rac

Is General Setup -> System V IPC enabled in your kernel configuration?

----------

## JaguarIV

That did it. I would have never figured that out on my own. Thank you for your speedy help.

----------

